# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  ارجوالمساعدة يا اخواني لفك شفرة lg l3 e400

## pedro sierra

ارجوالمساعدة يا اخواني لفك شفرة  
LG L3 E400
imei :355656053579116
احتاج حقا مساعدة . جزكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## sahafi

qmvhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## mkaouargsm

Lg    imei:355656053579116    nck=5852444270379687 nsck=7565080928521584 spck=3955293818722852 cpck=1384399825801860 simck=7232987546159081   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## esmial

بدك بوكس محترف

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------


## godoba41

...........................

----------

